# Kernel 2.6.9-r1 vesa-tng Keine nutzbaren Konsolen

## py-ro

Hi,

auf Meinem System (Pentium4 Mobile, GeForce5200Go) erscheint nach update des Kernels nur noch die ersten Bootmeldungen auf den Konsolen und die Auflösung wird nicht gewechselt.

Der Rechner startet dann aber bis X durch und ich kann Ihn unter X auch benutzen.

Mein Grub Bootabschnitt:

```

kernel /bzImage26 root=/dev/hdc6 video=vesafb:1400x1050@70, mtrr noapic splash=silent,theme:emergence resume=/dev/hdc5

initrd=/boot/initrd

```

resume hatte ich auch schon weggelassen.

Im Bootlog (dmesg) steht das normale, wie als ob alles normal wäre (lädt themes, schaltet Auflösung um, etc)

MfG

Py

----------

## py-ro

Mitlerweile habe ich es ohne Kernelparameter versucht, keine Verbesserung.

Aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass er wohl meine Auflösung nicht mag (800x600 frisst er).

MfG

Py

[EDIT]Mit fbset kann ich die Auflösung übrigens einstellen nachdem das System gestartet ist[/EDIT]

----------

## McClane

Interessant. ich kann vesa-tng gar nicht kompilieren (gentoo-dev-sources) mit dem 2.6.9-r1.

weiß aber nicht mehr genau weswegen, weil ich einfach den normalen vesa genommen hab.

----------

## py-ro

*Bump*

Keiner eine Idee?

Vielleicht ein Bug?

MfG

Py

----------

## smg

vesa-tng ist b0rked, er nimmt nur die default mode an die angegeben wurde in der .config

mfg

----------

## py-ro

@Stephan

Nein das ist absolut nicht richtig, sonst könnte ich ja am Grub Prompt nicht eine andere Auflösung eingeben oder?

----------

## spaceman

hi,

also ich habe bei meinem notebook die erfahrung gemacht das es nur mit dem normalen vesa geht das tng funkt nicht.. solange benutze ich das alte und es funkt auch korrekt..

cu spaceman

----------

## schnake

Vesa-tng geht auf meinem Tinkpad auch nicht, aber vielleicht hilft der "VBEMODE"-Syntax (siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1693139#1693139)

Ich habe es allerdings selber noch nicht probiert...

----------

## py-ro

@schnake

Jo das ist genau mein Problem morgen mal testen  :Wink: 

@spaceman

Hi, mit dem alten bekomm ich meine Auflösung leider nicht ans rennen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

das Problem besteht bei mir leidr immer noch, um die richtige Modenumber Rauszubekommen benötige ich das Tool vbetest Paket: lrmi, da ich hier aber leider keine tar.gz runterladen kann, frage ich mich ob es mir nicht jemand mit einer an Mail und geänderter Endung schicken kann.

mfg

PyLast edited by py-ro on Thu Oct 28, 2004 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benjamin200

Hi py-ro,

das Teil ist doch im Portage:

```

# emerge irmi

```

Hilft das nicht? Kann es Dir schon per mail schicken - gib kurz bescheid

----------

## py-ro

Mails mir bitte, andere Dateiendung sonst gehts nicht durch den Server hier, am besten sowas wie .aaa doer so.

Wäre echt nett.

----------

## benjamin200

Hi py-ro,

hatte mich verschrieben, es wäre natürlich

```

# emerge lrmi

```

gewesen.

```

Mails mir bitte, andere Dateiendung sonst gehts nicht durch den Server hier, am besten sowas wie .aaa doer so. 

Wäre echt nett.

```

Kein Problem. Kann ich das Teil vom Gentoo Portage Server ziehen? Hab hier gerade kein Gentoo am laufen und nur ne Windoof Mühle. Kannst mir einen Download Link auf die benötigte File geben?

----------

## py-ro

http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/lrmi-0.7.tar.gz

thx im vorraus

----------

## benjamin200

you have a new mail  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

Nachtrag:

http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/lrmi-0.7.tar.gz

hab ich dir auch noch geschickt. Die erste Mail beinhaltet das original File in Version 0.8.0 von http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/lrmi

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## py-ro

Danke,

hat leider nicht funktioniert, er erkennt den Type leider trotzdem....

Muss ich warten bis ich selber weider Zugriff habe.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke, 
> 
> hat leider nicht funktioniert, er erkennt den Type leider trotzdem.... 
> ...

 

Na dann frohes schaffen  :Smile: 

----------

## schnake

So, bei mir (ATI Radeon Mobility M6, Kernel 2.6.9-nitro1 + vesa-tng + fbsplash) funktioniert das mit dem vbemode Syntax im video-Kernelparameter:

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,nocrtc,vbemode:324

VBE-Mode 324 ist 1400x1050 (8:8:8). Mit dem normalen Syntax hatte ich mit vesa-tng das gleiche Phänomen wie py-ro.

----------

## py-ro

So,

nachdem ich nun aus Frust mein Handy als Modem eingerichtet habe und mir so die Datei geholt hab (was eigentlich ein Howto wert wäre).

Habe ich vbetest ausgeführt, wobei ich den Mode 328 (324 ist bei mir wohl nicht gültig) in der Konsole getestet habe, wo er auch funktioniert hat.

Also in die grub.conf Eingetragen, neugestartet und ... Freez mit schwarzem Bildschirm *grrrummel

@schnake: Hatte ich hier im Forum auch schon gefunden, leider nicht geholfen

Mein System ist übrigens ein Dell Inspiron 5150 mit nVidia Geforce 5200 2Go

Mal noch ein wenig mit den Parametern spielen, ansonsten mach ich einfach mal ein Bugreport.

[EDIT]So nachdem ich den Splashscreen entfernt habe funktioniert es... ich forshce weiter[/EDIT]

----------

